# First 2014 kid at Dollys Acre



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Maggie Mae showed a fuller udder and mushy tail ligs at 5:30 this morning... at 10 I saw her contracting on camera and went out with my kidding kit full of towels etc and went and brought up a fresh bale of hay, she wasn't active just yet so I came inside, posted an update here and went back out as soon as I saw her lay down.
Didn't take much time at all to deliver her doeling 
Baby has eaten, been dried very well, sweater on and mama has cleaned out 
Baby girl is the first for Gibson Farm FL Boris and Dollys Acre BTC Maggie Mae


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!! Cute baby


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now for the anxious and nervous feeling I get when there's new kids and cold! I do not use a heat lamp and this little girl has not laid down once... cruising around her mama, fall down, get back up and go to the teat... she's feisty. Hope she's like all my past kids have been when born in single temps, hardy and healthy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my she is ADORABLE!!! that sweater on her is too much cuteness. i almost can't handle it! congrats on the beautiful baby!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What an adorable little face she has!! Congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable in her sweater


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

She is so cute. Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You have hearty goats, so I bet she'll be just fine! 

She's PRECIOUS! congrats, so happy for you!

(Also I am REALLY enjoying my Christmas soap, thank you!!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Baby has a name too... Dollys Acre BR Jazzmine  She's a very active baby too and mama is doing wonderful caring for her.
Here she is today. I am very pleased with my first kid of the year. And I have to say that though it will be a few weeks before I can get a fill on Maggie, I've been milking her once a day to keep her even and to up production, so far she's milked out fast and easily


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh is she just a little doll baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh look at that little face!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

She's so precious! I love the sweater too...her and momma look cozy  Congratulations!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## stringerfarms (Jan 29, 2014)

She is gorgeous! I love all her colors!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

